# mod_rewrite frage...



## itnobby (31. August 2004)

Hi,

ich kriege einfach mod_rewrite nicht richtig zum laufen. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen.

http://www.xyz.de/index.php?name=guestbook

sollte geändert werden in:

http://www.xyz.de/guestbook/

Leider kriege ich das nicht auf die Reihe. Wäre für jede hilfe dankbar.

Gruss 
nobby


----------



## bn (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute selber versucht, diese Regel zu erstellen. SIe "funktioniert" nun sogar. Leider wird nun bei jedem Aufruf ein Eintrag im error.log des Apaches erstellt - so richtig sauber scheint meine Rule also nicht zu sein. Zufriedenstellend ist ein bei jedem Seitenaufruf erstellter Eintrag im ErrorLog auf keinen Fall.

Ich hoffe, dass uns jemand weiter helfen kann 

hier meine Rule:

```
# (lang)/(kat)/katname
RewriteRule   ^([0-9]{1,2})/([0-9]{1,3})/[a-zA-Z\_]*/?$  /index.php?lang=$1&kat=$2  [T=application/x-httpd-php]
```

ErrorLog:

```
[Tue Aug 31 21:43:12 2004] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: E:/htdocs/2, referer: http://localhost/2/1/Startseite
```

cu Bloddy


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

@itnobby

....das ginge bspw. so

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^name=guestbook$
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /guestbook/ [R]
```

In der Rewrite-Condition wird eine Bedingungung definiert, welche für das rewriten erfüllt sein muss.
Ist diese erfüllt,...und es wurde die index.php aufgerufen, wird umgeschrieben.



@bloody newbie

ich hab hier nur Apache 1.3 ...da wird das bei mir nicht geloggt

Dieser Fehler sieht eigentlich eher danach aus, als ob in der index.php irgendwo/irgendwie auf E:/htdocs/2 zuzugreifen versucht wird(dieser Pfad wird ja von der Rule nicht umgeschrieben)....ich kann mich aber auch irren....bei meinem Apache wird referer garnicht geloggt.


----------



## bn (1. September 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @bloody newbie
> 
> ich hab hier nur Apache 1.3 ...da wird das bei mir nicht geloggt
> 
> Dieser Fehler sieht eigentlich eher danach aus, als ob in der index.php irgendwo/irgendwie auf E:/htdocs/2 zuzugreifen versucht wird(dieser Pfad wird ja von der Rule nicht umgeschrieben)....ich kann mich aber auch irren....bei meinem Apache wird referer garnicht geloggt.



Hallo fatalus,

ich habe meine Rule heute morgen mittels eines blanken Scriptes auf einer Linuxumgebung gestestet und tatsächlich wude nichts geloggt. Scheinbar wird an irgendeiner Stelle meines Webprojektes relativ auf eine Datei verlinkt, die natürlich dort nicht existieren kann...danke dir vielmals.

cu Bloddy


----------

